# Combo-Sling Speed Shooter



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a project that I've wanted to get off the table for awhile. These are pictures of Robert Blair's current edition Combo-Sling ( Top Aluminum section only ). I asked Robert to send me the top section and a few sets of his tubes ( which BTW are awesome and will last longer then ANY tubes currently out there) and I also asked him to rig his tubes up on a few of my double cup pouches. The handle was carved by me and is African Mahogany ( Sapele ). The modification to this Combo is that it doesn't have it's normal wrist -brace and also the fact that the pouch is set-up at the wrong end. This was done by choice. I first saw this modification being used by Kent Shepard at his 2006 Tournament in Illinois. It is basically a slicked out speed shooter. Kent would keep a handful of steel balls in his pouch holding hand and then shoot and pop another ball into the pouch in a matter of seconds. By reversing the pouch it was closer to the hand ( Normally on a Combo the pouch would be at the end of the tube tunnels for extra extension). Also, by using tubes and keeping the assembly relatively slack free, there is no pouch twist or band twist at all-so reloading is very fast when you get the knack. I don't have any kanck yet but Kent got off 20 shots on target in a minute using this Speed Combo. I thought it was a real kick. That plate he had hung up was getting whacked every second almost! I had to have one. Now I just have to practice holding the ammo in my hand and reloading fast with out tying myself up into a knot! Very Cool Rig and Thanks Robert!!!!! Flatband


BTW- Robert goes under the name Comboslinguy on this forum. Send him a PM if interested in his fabulous tubes or his famous Combo-Sling.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Huh! I've never seen one quite like that, yet it seems to have bits of others tied in ... very nice.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what a fantastic idea!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats great, i realy like it


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you, Flatband. That turned out very, very well especially the handle. Thanks for the kind words. I am sure that the bands last especially long because of the way they are used. If you are not careful you will be changing your name ,ha ! Now you have something to practice with you can do just that. Have fun and take care. Thanks again, Robert Blair combowslingguy 1


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the handle, Gary, real nice as always.

I have long admired the Combow. Some dog it but I say it is undeniably cool. It has qualities of power in a relatively compact starship. Although some bulk is there in comparison to a regular slingshot, it has much better arrow shooting capability I bet than a fork. It's flechettes look well thought out as well. Even though it may be a bit awkward to carry, it does disassemble for transport, a plus for folks like me that get around. Coupled with one of Perry's takedown arrows and a proper point for fish(frog point?), I bet it would make a well rounded outfit for those that want a working tool and have the luxury to brandish it without a ride in a patrol car or setting off an air raid siren. I dig it!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, Joel, I always had fun with mine. I tell ya something, a few years ago I was doing all sorts of band and tube speed testing. One of the fastest out of the box slingshots at that time(no mods no tweeking-totally stock) was the Combo. I think she clocked a 240 fps with 3/8" steel if I remember. Nice platform. Robert has since up graded his standard frame with lighter materal and a stronger all around base. My original from the 80's is the "Black Ninja Model". His tubes are probably the finest I've used. Weren't you trying to get a Combo at one time? Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice project Gary


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent design. I can see how this would increase tube life. I feel like this one needs a wrist brace ....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, you nailed it Ray. I was shooting it yesterday and although it was accurate, I feel a Wrist-Brace will really help with the stability. She's front heavy with those tube tunnels, so it makes it a little hard to keep her on target. I'll make something up for it you can be sure. One thing I really love about shooting this is that you never have to worry about straightening the pouch and bands after the shot. They retrack on the pulleys and into the tunnels and are ready for the next shot-no twist-no turns--I Like That !!!!! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, I really like that!
The "speed shooting" setup you have is great but I bet it really packs a punch turned the other way with the tubes coming around the rollers and down.
Good stuff!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a combow sling need the tube bands are they still available any where ? 
Love the slingshot but I need new bands . I would like to get 3 or 4 sets .


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Comboslingguy is a member and still makes some parts. This is his site. http://www.combowslingguy.com/INDEX.html


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice Gary!!! I was able to shoot one of the originals years ago when I was about 15 in an archery store with the special darts which were small arrows about 6" long with a hook cut into the fieldpoint if I remember.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Hi I am Robert Blair,
I still Make a few Com Bow Slings, parts and bands. The web site says that I don't. There is someone that most of you have heard of that might get involved. Since this post someone expressed an interest too. I added this as I needed to change something else. Then we can have an other web site. In the mean time it is probably best to contact me at [email protected]. Sorry for all the inconvenience. Thank you for all your comments. Thanks to Flatband for helping to keep it alive. Kent Shepard bought 1 or more of everything I ever made. And that started way back in 1967. A real slingshot man that has the largest collection too. And thank you to Scrambler 84 for the chance to have a contact for me. I also have an e mail address of [email protected] Thanks to all of you in the great sport.


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Im not sure who you are referring to Bob, but I have sent you several emails. I have a few variations of the set up FlatBand did up. Im heavily into the crossbow scene right now, but plan on offering slingshots later on, I would be pleased to either work with you on a few designs or simply market yours if you wish. Keep an ear out for industry announcements from the crossbow world.

W.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

I like this topic as it is about my Com Bow Sling . I mentioned Kent Shepard and I thought I needed to put more in here about him. He is the main reason for this topic. I am not so good about computers but here goes. In the January 1984 issue of Popular Mechanics magazine on page 92 ,152 and 156 there is an article on slingshots. On page 152 it tells about what Kent was able to do in speed shooting with a slingshot. He shot an amazing 1000 shots in 32 minutes 1 seconds. That is a shot in less than 2 seconds for over half an hour. That gives you something to shoot for. I think the Com Bow Sling did help a bit. But Kent did much practicing hours and hours. He told me that when I finally met him in 2007 his Summer Nationals. He told me then that some of my bands lasted 100,000 shots or more. But that is only pulling about 60 to 70 %of the pull .The article has something about Marksman's Maxima slingshot.Along with a picture.

At the very least he along with Flatband should get the most credit for this topic.As he started it as Cowboy shooting. Hope I was able to add to this topic. Robert Blair ( [email protected] )


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Kent Shepard used a Com-Bow for speed shooting one year I think, -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was really impressed by Kent and his ability with his speed shooter. He was able to hold a bunch of steel balls in his hand and reload and fire at a very fast rate. He also taught his sons how to do it. I saw it first hand at the Summer Nationals 2007 in Illinois. Blue Skeen was also able to hold a bunch in his hand and load and fire and he did it with an tree fork. I've heard of old timers who would put them in their mouth and reload! Jeez, talk about dedication to a cause! I tried it and **** near shot my finger off,chipped off a piece of my house's siding,almost fell on the steel balls that were all over the ground because they kept falling out of my hand when I tried to reload-Whew! A lot of practice to be able to load and fire that fast. Was very cool though! Flatband


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

I agree with you Flatband. Kent Shepard has much to do with the popularity of the sport of slingshots.With his worlds largest slingshot collection. Along with all the National slingshot tournaments and various publications. He has done this along with others for many years.

He has helped keep me going over the years by encouraging me. He liked many of me creations and bought them. I am sure that the internet has much to do with the popularity of the sport. The various forums have a lot to do with it too. Let us help keep it going.
Robert Blair. combowslingguy


----------

